# Slitting saw arbor



## Christianstark (Jun 21, 2022)

I made a slitting saw arbor the other day. I had an R8 arbor that was store bought, but due to it fitting so deep into the spindle, it barely has any reach, so I wanted one with a bit more Z reach for "deeper" cuts. Machined from H13 tool steel, as that is what I had on hand in my never ending scrap heap, I created this. Fits snugly in a 3/4" collet, and gives me about 4" extra reach to slit further down a part to full blade radius. Measured less than 1 thou of run out at the far edge of the 3" blade when mounted.


----------



## Just for fun (Jun 21, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## Jim F (Jun 21, 2022)

Why the taper ?


----------



## Christianstark (Jun 21, 2022)

Less material to remove. My saws are 1” arbor. And the largest collet I have is 3/4 inch, so I just threw in a taper for looks. I turned the 3/4” side first, then flipped it around and switched into an ER40 collet. Had no drawings so was just flying by the seat of my pants.


----------

